# Unsure if this is Something New????



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

Hello. 

I got an e-mail from UBER today stating that, if I signed up to do basically Instacart, that they would send me what amounts to a corporate credit card. With the card, I would go shopping for items on a list that they would also send to me on my phone. I would use the card to pay for the items and then deliver it. 

Is this something new? Does any other forum members do this?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

So far I have not heard anyone say anything good about it. Pretty much DD rates and you get to spend time shopping for free.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Shop and deliver has been around for quite awhile. I have the card and do get these requests. It also works for placing orders at restaurants on the customers behalf but haven't seen this kind of request for quite some time.

It's a good idea to get the card.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I’m going to interject here and argue. I didn’t get the card. Those offers suck and don’t pay, particularly if you need to spend time shopping. While getting the card does give you the flexibility in case a drcent offer pops up (very unlikely), just having the card will also plummet your AR because of all the “fabulous” additional pings you open yourself up to. I decline most offers as it is.

I wouldn’t even have the card from DD if it wasn’t a requirement.


----------



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

It doesn’t sound like something I would want to do.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I’m going to interject here and argue. I didn’t get the card. Those offers suck and don’t pay, particularly if you need to spend time shopping. While getting the card does give you the flexibility in case a drcent offer pops up (very unlikely), just having the card will also plummet your AR because of all the “fabulous” additional pings you open yourself up to. I decline most offers as it is.
> 
> I wouldn’t even have the card from DD if it wasn’t a requirement.


I do Doordash Jewel-Osco alcohol shopping deliveries when the price is right.
PROS
They are usually higher paying than other types of shop and pay, with a hidden tip more likely.
The items are concentrated in one or two aisles, and not all over the store.
CONS
It can be a long wait at the checkout line. People still write checks at the supermarket, and they are all in front of me. No self checkout with DD orders.
You never really know what you will come up against, with IDs and crap.


----------



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

Well if UBER would, for example, let me pick 20 stores to pick up from and ONLY send me to those stores…I would be the first in line. I can pick up someone’s prescriptions, bottles of booze, copy paper, from stores in my neighborhood all day long. No sweat. I really don’t want a bucket of Extra Crispy in my rig or to be responsible for buying the low quality produce when they are counting on me to get the freshest comquat or whatever. I don’t even know what a fresh comquat looks like….LOL. Also, I really don’t want to drive across town because the supermarket in my neighborhood is out of comquats but the one 11 miles away had some when the order was placed. So with no autonomy, I’m a pass on doing more labor.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Most shopping consists of grabbing a couple of things at Walgreens or CVS. It's not major grocery shopping like instacart. You don't have to accept orders being sent to you. There is no minimum acceptance rate.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

TLF said:


> Hello.
> 
> I got an e-mail from UBER today stating that, if I signed up to do basically Instacart, that they would send me what amounts to a corporate credit card. With the card, I would go shopping for items on a list that they would also send to me on my phone. I would use the card to pay for the items and then deliver it.
> 
> Is this something new? Does any other forum members do this?


Uber had a separate platform called Cornershop. It’s basically Instacart. They recently merged it with the Uber platform so you’ll probably see an increase of shop and deliver orders. Most of which won’t be worth doing. Just like Instacart.


----------



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

Beninmankato said:


> Most shopping consists of grabbing a couple of things at Walgreens or CVS. It's not major grocery shopping like instacart. You don't have to accept orders being sent to you. There is no minimum acceptance rate.


It might be worth doing one or two. But it seems like that could change in an instant.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Beninmankato said:


> Most shopping consists of grabbing a couple of things at Walgreens or CVS. It's not major grocery shopping like instacart. You don't have to accept orders being sent to you. There is no minimum acceptance rate.


There is to me. I waste enough time hitting “decline” as it is. Don’t need more excersise for my thumb. It’s slimmed down quite a bit. Add DD to the mix, which FORCED me to have that same “option” - and I’m pressing that “decline” all day. So you can have them. I’m good.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Don't know where you live but most the offers are only for Walgreens & CVS. Occasional Winn Dixie and Target. None have been worth accepting to me. I did receive a ping for Target for $74 but it was over 80 different items and Target is always out of stock on half the stuff in my area. I'm guessing they show the full payout on these orders based on the Target order. Just order the card you can turn off shop and pay pings in the app if you get tired of getting them.


----------



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

Alltel77 said:


> Don't know where you live but most the offers are only for Walgreens & CVS. Occasional Winn Dixie and Target. None have been worth accepting to me. I did receive a ping for Target for $74 but it was over 80 different items and Target is always out of stock on half the stuff in my area. I'm guessing they show the full payout on these orders based on the Target order. Just order the card you can turn off shop and pay pings in the app if you get tired of getting them.


That might be what I do. Better to have it and not use it than to need it and not have it I guess.


----------



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

Well, after having the card for like a week...I've gotten exactly zero trips to use the card. Is this normal?


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Kumquat.












https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kumquat


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

TLF said:


> Well, after having the card for like a week...I've gotten exactly zero trips to use the card. Is this normal?


Could be for your area.

Uber is into a lot of different things that perhaps haven't quite taken off yet in all areas.

But they got you using _their card_, which I'm sure they are profiting on it somehow.


----------



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Could be for your area.
> 
> Uber is into a lot of different things that perhaps haven't quite taken off yet in all areas.
> 
> But they got you using _their card_, which I'm sure they are profiting on it somehow.


That I agree with. UBER (like every other business) isn't going to do anything that isn't profitable for them. That is for sure. It's also why I find this board so puzzling...it's like some think UBER is unique in this.

Right now, I'm just carrying the card in my car. I haven't used it for anything. Which is what has me wondering...I don't do the UBER Eats unless absolutely desperate. I've asked someone at UBER if I have to be doing Eats to get the trips where I use the card.... they told me no. I wonder if that is accurate.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

TLF said:


> I don't do the UBER Eats unless absolutely desperate. I've asked someone at UBER if I have to be doing Eats to get the trips where I use the card.... they told me no. I wonder if that is accurate.


So you are saying that you have UberX turned on and UberEATS turned off? If that is the case, then I doubt you are going to get any shop & pay orders with that filtering. I don't know if the shop & pay falls under UberEATS or if it is its own separate category, but it definitely isn't UberX.


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

TLF said:


> Well, after having the card for like a week...I've gotten exactly zero trips to use the card. Is this normal?


It is for my area. In 15 months I averaged about one of those shop and pay offers per month before recently opting out of Uber deliveries.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

TLF said:


> It doesn’t sound like something I would want to do.


Then why did you bring it up...


----------



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

Uberyouber said:


> Then why did you bring it up...


To ask about it and see if it is something I wanted to do or not.


----------



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> So you are saying that you have UberX turned on and UberEATS turned off?
> If that is the case, then I doubt you are going to get any shop & pay orders with that filtering. I don't know if the shop & pay falls under UberEATS or if it is its own separate category, but it definitely isn't UberX.


This is my build.
=================================================









=======================================

I don't know if I'm preventing myself from getting these shopping trips or not. 

At the top of the screen it does say "Filtering trips based on performance". So I guess they don't like my performance maybe?


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

TLF said:


> I don't know if I'm preventing myself from getting these shopping trips or not.


My guess is that you have to have the "Deliveries" option turned on to get Shop & Pay offers.........although this is not at all obvious from what they are showing on your screen.



TLF said:


> At the top of the screen it does say "Filtering trips based on _*performance*_".


No..........it doesn't. It says "Filtering trips based on _*preferences*_." That is because you have "Deliveries" turned off. If you turn on "Deliveries", that message will go away.


----------



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> My guess is that you have to have the "Deliveries" option turned on to get Shop & Pay offers.........although this is not at all obvious from what they are showing on your screen.
> 
> 
> 
> No..........it doesn't. It says "Filtering trips based on _*preferences*_." That is because you have "Deliveries" turned off. If you turn on "Deliveries", that message will go away.


Maybe they are not giving me rides because of my illiteracy. LOL. Ooops.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

TLF said:


> Well, after having the card for like a week...I've gotten exactly zero trips to use the card. Is this normal?


Did you make sure that you have both 'Delieveries' and 'Shop and Pay Orders' turned on under preferences?


----------



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

Beninmankato said:


> Did you make sure that you have both 'Delieveries' and 'Shop and Pay Orders' turned on under preferences?


I don't have deliveries authorized. I really don't want to be delivering food in my car. A--there is the chance of spills. B--there is the odor of prepared food that you don't often get with groceries and other goods. So no...I turned off deliveries after one instant of delivering Jason's Deli.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

TLF said:


> I don't have deliveries authorized. I really don't want to be delivering food in my car. A--there is the chance of spills. B--there is the odor of prepared food that you don't often get with groceries and other goods. So no...I turned off deliveries after one instant of delivering Jason's Deli.


I believe that is why you are not getting shop orders.


----------

